# pistachios/d



## 14465 (Dec 2, 2006)

has anyone else ever gotten diarrhea from eating pistachiosim still new to the ibs thing, so im trying to figure out what foods i can eat and what i cant stilli was doing really really good with the diet, eating more fiber, etc. and then last week i ate a bunch of pistachios and ive had D ever since. anyone else ever get this from pistachios or nuts of any kind?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nuts in general tend to be high in fat.Fatty foods no matter what the fat is can trigger diarrhea in some people.You might be able to eat smaller amounts as part of a meal rather than having a bunch as a snack. K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I can safely eat pistachios. I like them salted and roasted in lemon juice, and use them for between meal snacks. Also cashew nuts and hazelnuts give me no problems, nor do sunflower seeds. I assume nuts contain the good sorts of fats (not the saturated type) so they are less of a problem than other types of fatty food.It's so difficult trying to figure out what causes attacks, esp as my blood sugar crashes easily! Sometimes I can eat something like dark chocolate (high fat AND caffeine) and be fine, other times it triggers D that lasts all day. Maybe stress just tips the balance.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Walnuts and peanuts are killers for me. There is a certain, not so pleasant feeling I have gotten from walnuts since I was little. Peanuts just result in horrible gas. While they don't give me D, any more, they both certainly still cause discomfort in my stomach. Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Nuts like pistachios are yummy, but... i usually just eat a little (defitely not a whole bunch), which is usually fine for me. But then, i'd be careful not to roast them too much -- they do have good, non-saturated fat but (too much) roasting makes the fat saturated, which kinda defeats the original purpose of eating nuts. hope this helps


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's what I go by:If a food bothers me consistently, I don't eat that food, or should I say, hardly ever!







Especially nuts! I love them, but just can't eat too many and only rarely. Popcorn is another thing that I've almost entirely given up. I try to be careful about eating more than one thing that may not be an easily digestible food, such as raisins, nuts, corn, etc. I can't ever eat corn! The last time I ate it was about 5 years ago, and I almost made a trip to the ER. Put it this way, I took 3 Bentyl!!! and did not touch the cramping. Thought I was dying. If you try something and consistently get the same bad result, cut it out of your diet, says I! But, what the heck do I know!


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Nuts are insoluble fiber. Never eat them on an empty stomach. After soluble fiber foods it is safe.


----------

